# please help me not screw this up - mitre station - chime in



## Upgrayedd (Mar 1, 2015)

May be an impossible request, but specifically:

Should I butt the wings up to the saw platform as in picture #1 below.










or just build boxes, as below in picture #2? 
(I'm going to put a 36" T Track on, so the top is 36", and I'll build the bottom as nec.)


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I say standoff like #2… LOL I said NUMBER TWO!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Doesn't matter which way you do it, as long as the wings are level with the top of the MS.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

The second one will be easier to clean up around the saw.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks guys… I also like the 2nd better, but when i showed my brother, he was emphatic on the first option.
Both will work, but I just think it's cleaner look in 2nd option, and no drop off on use ability


----------



## tmasondarnell (Jul 2, 2013)

The other advantage of #2 is that if you change saws, you have more flexibility.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Mar 1, 2015)

Excellent point.


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

In #1 when you miter the saw all the way does it hit the wing??

if mitered all the way and then the saw slides out, does it then hit??


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> The other advantage of #2 is that if you change saws, you have more flexibility.
> 
> - tmasondarnell


Absolutely. VOE.
Although, bsk84 (above) makes some good points.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Either way is okay . No 2 will not be a problem. The gap won't affect cutting.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Howcome everyone of the "chopshelfs" under construction I've seen here lately are being constructed without an adjustment system for the saw mounting platform? I know everyone says shims but I think that is a pain. Wood moves even plywood and eventually an adjustment will be needed to make the saw true to the fence once again.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Mar 1, 2015)

> Howcome everyone of the "chopshelfs" under construction I ve seen here lately are being constructed without an adjustment system for the saw mounting platform? I know everyone says shims but I think that is a pain. Wood moves even plywood and eventually an adjustment will be needed to make the saw true to the fence once again.
> 
> - pontic


To be honest I never even considered it. I've never seen one, but you got me thinking. What I've been doing for years is to shim it and move on… no worries. 
My old design (link below) was ok, but I wanted cubbys under wings and saw:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/206586

My new design uses shims as seen below, and never thought much about it… if there is a better way point me to it please! (Pointing to my shims in pic 2 - lower left corner.) 


















My new design considerations followed my last in that it is not permanent. I want to be able to move it easily enough if I have to, but for all intents and purposes, where it is now is where it will stay. 
Example, my church flooded, and I needed to be able to bring my saw and wings to the location… my new design is fine for that.

I'll post my new design soon… still working on it.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

This is very similar to what I have


----------



## Upgrayedd (Mar 1, 2015)

> This is very similar to what I have
> 
> - pontic


Very nice, thanks for the input. I do believe I can make that work quite easily with what I have already.

Just use a threaded insert in the brace, correct? And do you epoxy in place?


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

That's what I did.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## PharmDre (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm going to use that idea Pontic!


----------



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

Make sure that the saw can swing all the way left and right without hitting the sides. Had to trim the to off some tables I made when I replaced my Dewalt miter saw wit the Bosch sliding.


----------

